
3 Ways to Get “Open Office” Benefits Without Wall Demolition - Hibox
https://medium.com/@hibox/3-ways-to-get-open-office-benefits-without-wall-demolition-abed33dc6db8#.ve4509bxe
======
executesorder66
> You know what’s cheaper than wall demolition? Chat platforms.

As if there were walls to demolish in the first place.

